# كيفية التخلص من حصوات المرارة فى يوم واحد



## mcse109 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كيفية التخلص من حصوات المرارة فى يوم واحد
للصحيح والمريض
******************************
اعصر سبعة ليمونات خضراء متوسطة الحجم فى
كوب واضف اليهم ضعف كميتهم من زيت الزيتون الخام وقلبهم جيدا واشرب قبل النوم بساعة ويمكن شرب سوائل مثل العصير المهم ان لا تأكل بعدها شيئا..
وانتظر حتى تذهب الى الحمام سترى كثير من الحصوات تخرج مع الاخراج...وستشعر بارتياح ان شاء الله تعالى.

كرر ذلك مرة واحدة كل ثلاث اسابيع وليس قبل ذلك...وبالشفاء ان شاء الله ..............
.وارجوا مساعدتى فى نشر هذا الخير باذن الله ودعواتكم................


----------

